# Can't Start Oblivion



## Peregrin (Dec 27, 2007)

Whenever I try to load Oblivion, it crashes to my desktop just after it goes through the intro movies.

I've tried changing the compatibility mode to XP, making myself an administrator, installing the latest drivers for my graphics card, and installing the newest patch for Oblivion.

Could someone help me find out whats wrong?
Thanks in advance.

Specs:
OS -- Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit
Processor -- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 2.66GHz, 1066FSB
RAM -- 4GB
Graphics Card -- SLI Dual GeForce 8500GT 512Mb PCI Express 16X


Also, here's my DxDiag.

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/26/2007, 19:50:07
       Machine name: PEREGRIN-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6700  @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
             Memory: 4094MB RAM
          Page File: 1032MB used, 7308MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8500 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0421&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 2284 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 493 MB
    Shared Memory: 1791 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dum,nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2umx.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6925 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 12/11/2007 17:06:00, 5263360 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4761-11CF-BD78-0B2001C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0421
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438249&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5334 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/30/2006 21:40:00, 922280 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_10438249&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5334 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/30/2006 21:40:00, 922280 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5334 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/30/2006 21:40:00, 922280 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G11 Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: XD-0608-U
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x0042
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x026D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC223
| | Location: Port_#0008.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | 
| +-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
| | | Location: Port_#0004.Hub_#0004
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | | 
| | +-+ HID Keyboard Device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC01E
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC01E
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x0042
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 386.7 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD50 00AAKS-22YGA SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S182D ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2360&SUBSYS_82081043&REV_02\4&314F28B4&0&0038
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 802.11g PCI Turbo Wireless Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_B8341462&REV_00\4&239594EF&0&3880
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\4&239594EF&0&4080
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0421&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&801157&0&0028
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0421&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&15F80C0A&0&0018
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BB&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&38
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&12
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B8&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&28
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B7&SUBSYS_0C5510DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&18
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B5&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&06
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0E
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0D
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0B
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AE&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AD&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&52
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026F&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&80
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026E&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&59
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026D&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&58
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_82491043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&81
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_82211043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0267&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0266&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&70
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0265&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&68
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0264&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&51
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0260&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&50
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0017.0001
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.1107
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0017.0001
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.1028
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0017.0001
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3030
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,nevideohd.ax,4.05.0017.0001
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0017.0001
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.1031
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0017.0001
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,nedvd.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0017.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,neaudio2.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,5.00.0000.1029
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.1031
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0704
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0017.0001
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0017.0001
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0017.0001
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,nevideo.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0017.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.1006
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
```


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What's powering this beast?

Brand:
Model:
Watts:
+12v amperes:
+3v amperes:
+5v amperes:


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

That crash is sometimes caused by a no cd patch. If you aren't using one of those I'm stumped.


----------



## ianlawford321 (Feb 20, 2008)

ive got the same problem...
just after i start it, it goes back to the desktop and tells me it isnt responding...
whats a cd patch?


----------

